# Baby pics!!



## VARNYARD (Feb 12, 2008)

These are some of my 2007 babies!!


----------



## gebris353 (Feb 12, 2008)

Oh my, those are so beautiful! Great job Bobby! :-D


----------



## boygenius (Feb 13, 2008)

do red tegus have green heads as well when they're hatchlings?


----------



## Aranha (Feb 13, 2008)

Cuties!


----------



## maddogg9019 (Feb 13, 2008)

I love the green heads of the B&W tegus, and man those are going to be lookers bobby! 8)


----------



## COWHER (Feb 13, 2008)

Bobby!! you got an artistic eye?!?!! Man those pictures on the white background look amazing!!! You have the best pictures AND the best tegu's!!! :drool :drool :app :drool :drool


----------



## DaveDragon (Feb 13, 2008)

You better get some comparison pics when they decide to wake up!! I'm sure some the Extremes will be amazing!!


----------



## playlboi (Feb 13, 2008)

i like the green heads.
looks cool.
too bad they don't stay green.


----------



## VARNYARD (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks guys for all the awesome comments!!  

The reds do not have green heads at all, they are born brown.


----------

